# New life new begging



## Timbob89 (Dec 20, 2011)

*New life new beginning*

Hi all

I'm moving to Cyprus as iv just got what I hope is a brilliant job on a golf course not far from paphos I'm not looking forward to saying goodbye to my family at the airport though.

So I'd like to ask what life is like for expats living in Cyprus is cost of living expensive? Are there any quiet areas in paphos to rent? And where's the best place to go for a pint after work? . 

I love my footie even though I support Aston villa!!! And I like going to the gym so are there any decent gyms in paphos or surrounding area finally I'm looking forward to my new life there just hope it works out for me.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Timbob89 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm moving to Cyprus as iv just got what I hope is a brilliant job on a golf course not far from paphos I'm not looking forward to saying goodbye to my family at the airport though.
> 
> ...


Cost of living probably equals out to the same as the UK. There are a lot of places to rent in Paphos. Will you be working in Secret Valley area? If so, then I would suggest Pissouri for living and it has places to get a drink after work. Mandria also has some tavernas that a lot of expats and locals like to go to for a drink. There are also some nice villas and apartments for rent there. If you will be at the Tsada golf course this advice won't apply though.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> Cost of living probably equals out to the same as the UK. There are a lot of places to rent in Paphos. Will you be working in Secret Valley area? If so, then I would suggest Pissouri for living and it has places to get a drink after work. Mandria also has some tavernas that a lot of expats and locals like to go to for a drink. There are also some nice villas and apartments for rent there. If you will be at the Tsada golf course this advice won't apply though.


As for gyms, there are plenty! I just depends what you like and where you will be working then you can decide what suits you and what is most convenient.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Which golf course will you be working at?
It will help us to give you more specific information if we know that.


----------



## Timbob89 (Dec 20, 2011)

*Golf course*

Hi 

I am going to be working at Aphrodite hills golf club looking forward to it


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

In that case one of the villages on the East of Paphos such as Mandria, Timi or Anarita would be ideal for you. They have local shops and tavernas, are not too far for daily travel to Aphrodite hills and not far to go to Paphos on your days off or for a night out if you are into night clubs etc.


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Pissouri is about a 5-10 drive from Pissouri and there are a few bars in the village/bay.

Most expats who want to watch foot go to the Pissouriana hotel, which has a good atmosphere when decent matches are shown. There are also quite a few expats who live in Pissouri and work at Aphrodite Hills.

Depends on what you want really as Pissouri can get quiet out of season


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

SWJ said:


> Pissouri is about a 5-10 drive from Pissouri and there are a few bars in the village/bay.
> 
> Most expats who want to watch foot go to the Pissouriana hotel, which has a good atmosphere when decent matches are shown. There are also quite a few expats who live in Pissouri and work at Aphrodite Hills.
> 
> Depends on what you want really as Pissouri can get quiet out of season


Typo: 5-10 minutes from Aphrodite Hills!


----------

